
Understanding Amazon's “HQ2” Announcement - troydavis
https://sccinsight.com/2017/09/10/understanding-amazons-hq2-announcement/
======
SQL2219
I agree that Atlanta is a good choice. The others not so much.

Toronto has average housing costs that are $700K, plus you're going to have a
hard time getting Americans to move there.

Austin is bursting at the seams already.

Boston is way too expensive, which the author acknowledges.

